# Wheels For 15" Load Range E Tires



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

I noticed some cracks in between the treads on my tires on my 2008 31RQS. I'm not sure if the cracks are load-related or dry rot; I'm planning on having them looked at. I'm also planning on going through my storage compartments and jettisoning some unnecessary ballast.







Whatever the cause, I'm guessing I'll need new skins.

The stock tires on the trailer are Duro ST225/75R15D. I would like to upgrade my tires to load range "E" tires for security.

I checked with Outback, and they don't recommend using the stock steel wheels with the "E" rated tires (at 80 PSI). I've noticed some other posts here cautioning the same thing. It sounds like some of the folks here have upgraded to the "E" class tires, and there has been a lot of discussion on the brands (Maxxis vs. Carlisles, etc.). From most of the posts, it looks like Maxxis seem to have a good rep.

What I haven't been able to find a lot of detail on are the wheels. Looking on the web, there is a Carlisle wheel/tire set for sale, but otherwise finding obvious LR "E" rated wheels has been tricky. For any one out there that has upgraded to 15" LR "E" tires, what wheels have you used? I've seen Aluminum wheels mentioned; I wouldn't mind sticking with painted steel (which sounds like it might be cheaper), but I will upgrade if needed.

Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

This is where I bought my aluminum wheels and tires. Not sure if they have a place near you. http://www.tredittire.com/Locations.aspx They supply trailer manufacturers and their prices are good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not ready to upgrade but I'm interested in the same thing. The 310 is a heavy trailer and I would prefer to upgrade the D Load Range tires on it to E but I couldn't find any that fit at discount tire or tire rack.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

I went to 16 inch and e rated tires never look back had them on for 2 years now


----------



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

Rip said:


> I went to 16 inch and e rated tires never look back had them on for 2 years now


Did that change the OD of the tires and any of the clearances? What tires did you go to? Any issues at all?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

JLAnderson said:


> I went to 16 inch and e rated tires never look back had them on for 2 years now


Did that change the OD of the tires and any of the clearances? What tires did you go to? Any issues at all?
[/quote]
yes by 1 inch 1/2 top of 1/2 inch bottom no clearances issue !!! Firestone lt22575r16e transforce ht!!!!!!!!!!!! Trailer pulls so much better like i said never go back


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Rip said:


> I went to 16 inch and e rated tires never look back had them on for 2 years now


 What pressure do you put in them? Are they on the original wheels?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

OutbackPM said:


> I went to 16 inch and e rated tires never look back had them on for 2 years now


 What pressure do you put in them? Are they on the original wheels? [/quote]

80 psi, tire dealer said to run max psi on tire, no just bought new 16 inch white rims


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you know what the bolt pattern size is? Is it pretty standard for trailers? I'm gonna do the same thing and get 16" with E rated tires.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

After two and a half months of waiting, apparently Kumho has made and shipped their best 14" trailer tire to the West Coast from Korea via Tire Rack. These are 205R-14 Kumho Radial 857 Trailer Use Only Load Range D. They were the only Load Range D tires I could find in a 14" tire anywhere, and I check with major and minor suppliers all over the country.

Maxxis apparently quit making a Load Range D tire in 14" and they were the only other one I could find.

I had two tire tread separations on my 12,000 mile odyssey this past summer. The second one did just shy of $2000 damage to my OB, and if I added in the tire it was north of $2100, Insurance covered about $1800 of it. I also had one tire tread separation on my 6000 mile journey in 2009. In all cases the tires were only two years old and load range C, properly inflated to 50 psi, and continually monitored. In fact the last tire exploded about 20 miles after I refueled and did a thorough inspection of the tires complete with a laser thermometer.

I guessing the heat is what kills them, since it was always on a hot day that these tires "detreaded".

I don't know if 15" tires will fit and offer proper clearances without doing something to the axles or suspension. If anyone has any definitive comments on this I love to hear them. I'm guessing 16" tires will need an axle flip.

A friend of mine did an axle flip, but even with a three step stair, he had to add a step stool to get into and out of the trailer. Plus everything is up in the air really high. He's using three sets of Lego-type blocks just so his stabilizers reach the ground.

In a recent article in _Trailer Life_ it was reported that 33% of the respondents reported catastrophic tire failure on their trailer or fifth wheelers. That's way out of line for this day and age, especially when you consider the failure rate of automobiles, the number of miles car are used in comparison with trailers, and the wide range of tires available to the masses in all different sizes.

I believe something legislatively needs to be done to improve the safety and performance of ST tires. I'll get involved in any way I can - maybe we can use this forum as a conduit to our representatives in Congress. Anybody out there with me?


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

raynardo said:


> After two and a half months of waiting, apparently Kumho has made and shipped their best 14" trailer tire to the West Coast from Korea via Tire Rack. These are 205R-14 Kumho Radial 857 Trailer Use Only Load Range D. They were the only Load Range D tires I could find in a 14" tire anywhere, and I check with major and minor suppliers all over the country.
> 
> Maxxis apparently quit making a Load Range D tire in 14" and they were the only other one I could find.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

JLAnderson said:


> I noticed some cracks in between the treads on my tires on my 2008 31RQS. I'm not sure if the cracks are load-related or dry rot; I'm planning on having them looked at. I'm also planning on going through my storage compartments and jettisoning some unnecessary ballast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

sunnybrook29 said:


> I noticed some cracks in between the treads on my tires on my 2008 31RQS. I'm not sure if the cracks are load-related or dry rot; I'm planning on having them looked at. I'm also planning on going through my storage compartments and jettisoning some unnecessary ballast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

FYI:

I just called the folks at Dexstar Wheel Company in Lebanon, IN.

http://www.dexstarwh...m/products.html

According to the gentleman I talked to, their 15" eight-spoke 6-5.5 wheel has been re-rated to 2830# at 80 PSI. I believe that he said their Mini-Mod style wheel has also been updated. Their web site still shows the wheels rated for 2600# at 75 PSI. He said that their catalog has been changed to reflect the re-rating, but their web site hasn't been updated yet.

This info reinforces comments for these wheels on the eTrailer.com web site - see the following link:

http://www.etrailer....tion-13662.html

This looks like what I've been looking for. I think I'll try the "E"-rated tire on a 15" wheel; I'm sure the 16" option would have worked as well.

The gent from Dexstar also recommended a couple of local dealers for their products - I will be checking them out as well.

Thanks for the comments. If anyone else has more experience with upgrading their tires, it would be good to let us all know.


----------

